
Ask HN: I would love to be part of a founding team - WannaBeFounder
Since YC application deadline is coming up and interviews soon as well, thought this might be a good time to get the attention of those up-and-coming startups. Maybe this could be a good thread (for companies) to pick up your employee #1 and #2. And for folks like me (no solid team&#x2F;co-founders and no big idea at the moment but dying to work on cool stuff and be part of the founding team) and I am sure a bunch of others, this could be a great way to join the rocket ride!<p>As for my background, I have 15+ years of experience in Search and am in SF Bay area. Please let me know if you would like to chat with me and I can share you my resume and all details. Would love to meet up with as many fun startups &#x2F; founders as I can (even if not anything else). Thanks.<p>PS 1: Wow, creating throwaway id in HN is very easy. No email needed or confirmation link needed. Kudos!<p>PS 2: What a pain it is go through the CAPTCHA - I am human! And it took me 20+ tries to get it right and that is only after I gave up on the damn images and resorted to audio. Boo!
======
nyddle
How to get in touch?

